# Venison.



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

I asked Sandra what I am having for my tea, she said "No idea".. So I said oh! Venison..

She just looked blank back at me..

ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Oh deer Ray....


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

..and one without legs - still no idea.

...could go on but its a family forum



Pete


----------



## kelpie (Jul 12, 2005)

Poor thing didn't see the hunter coming then


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Well it was a no eye deer John ☺☺


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

John, just noticed it says you've been on here since 2005, you need to up your post count matey ☺☺


----------



## kelpie (Jul 12, 2005)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> John, just noticed it says you've been on here since 2005, you need to up your post count matey ☺☺


Bit like you pal , somethings catch my eye and I reply , other things might not have an opinion , or the knowledge to answer, that's why I PM or phoned you in the past , and no doubt will do again:smile2:. 
Not going to work today , so may talk nonsense on a forum or two.
Haven't been in van for four or five weeks , need to get away to the snow .
Something must be wrong with the date of joining as I didn't get a van until 2014. Maybe I have an alter ego , hope not , this one is enough.
John


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

All my egos have been altered over the years, probably yet another VS cock up, like my subs magically being paid.


----------



## kelpie (Jul 12, 2005)

Got to change frequently Kev , that's why I've gone from twelve stones nine pounds to seventeen stones ten pounds in twenty seven years. 
Have started to TRY to do something about it. Maybe get some venison since it's a very lean meat. I asked the doc if you could get will power on prescription , unfortunately NO.
It's shops like your other half's that are my downfall.
John


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Eat less move more is the usual advice, I seem to get it wrong most of the time, hard to eat and move.


----------



## kelpie (Jul 12, 2005)

The moving is the easy bit for me ,driving a taxi. It's the rubbish I eat between hires.Even when I take "proper " food with me I still eat scones or crumpets with loads of butter . Both my Gran and Aunt were terrific bakers , always trays of stuff lying around , so it's their fault.
Did Liz get the car out this morning?
John


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I find I'm a boredom eater, I'm okay when liz is at home, but the long days make me hover around the fridge, zero will power I'm afraid, heading for 19 stone, on the plus side I'm going on for 8 feet tall.

I took Sam this morning.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I think you may have to open up your tight arse wee purse to continue John.


----------



## kelpie (Jul 12, 2005)

Isabel took my purse , left me with the tight arse though:smile2:.


----------

